# Gracie Girly Top Pattern Revised



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello dear fellow knitters,
Upon enthusiastic requests from many of you, I have revised the pattern "borrowed" from another knitter on the previous posts of the same cute top. I tried to make corrections or clarifications based on many of the questions received from my last post of the pattern (please note: I didn't translate or write out the pattern. I just dug it out from a huge pile of posts on this site and shared what I found). But this revised version did take lot of time. Hope it's helpful to you.
I've converted it into a PDF file. Now I'm going to upload my revision as well as the original version from which I worked from.
Enjoy!
BTW, this piece might fit a 3-year old. I'm not sure, though. I provided the measurements in the pictures (17" wide and 17" long).


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

What size does this fit please. Can't find any measurements on the pattern?


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

stitch1 said:


> What size does this fit please. Can't find any measurements on the pattern?


Sorry I don't know -- don't have a model in the family. But friends say it seems to fit 3-year old.


----------



## vkt (Mar 31, 2014)

beautiful, love the color & so girlie..


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much lilydong for sharing all your hard work in revising this very sweet pattern! I downloaded your revised version, but for some reason the original comes up as a docx file which I can't open. (maybe it's my ancient pc...?) However, your PDF is just perfect. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks again, so glad I didn't miss it!!


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you ever so much for the pattern Lily. I am on the lace of left front. Looking good. I spent many hours over a couple of days, using Google to search for it.
I will thank Miss Molly also when I finish it.
My printer isn't working, so I can now send it to friend to print it out for me.
Once again, many, many, thanks for all your hard work for us. Gladys.
Mine will be on a charity stall next week.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou very much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gailr1 (Sep 23, 2011)

thank you so much for all the work you have done to help us all be able to knit this lovely top. I've done both fronts and tomorrow I will start on the back. I really appreciate all the time you have put into constructing the pattern.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you so much for including the changes. God bless xx


----------



## MOVITA (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Lilydong for all your hard work and time so I can knit this pattern. As my ggd is two weeks old so it will be a while.lol. Look forward to see "little models" showing it off.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for spending so much of your personal time on this. You have made many of us "hope to be" grandmas very happy. Elizabeth


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I might have to do a Diane D on this one!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern, It is certainly on my "to do" list


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you Lilydong - I wish that I had had the gumption to place markers at the borders  I am nearly down to the frill on the left front (I started with that as right front is copy that)and realised that about 30 rows back I have k2 where I should have p2! Was debating whether to frog all that way back again when I realised that prior to that I had also k1 where I should have p1  As this would mean almost starting over from the beginning I had two choices - pull it all out and use the yarn for something else or just ignore the mistakes. I decided on the latter! I will soldier on and decide what to do with it when I finish - I don't have any little girls so maybe a charity shop will benefit. Unless I make any more mistakes and then I will bin it and make something else!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank You so Very Much! I think you just made this cutest sweater much easier to knit! Thank You! xx


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

BTW Bebek Yelek is Turkish for Baby Vest and Modelli is Pattern - hope this helps if you are using Google to find inspiration


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

Bernadettebunty said:


> BTW Bebek Yelek is Turkish for Baby Vest and Modelli is Pattern - hope this helps if you are using Google to find inspiration


Thanks so much!


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you all, for the lovely comments and new suggestions! I have learned so much from this site in the last few years. Glad to be able to help a little. I admire you all, for your passion for charity work and/or grandma duties .
I'm so humbled and honored by you all.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

lilydong said:


> Hello dear fellow knitters,
> Upon enthusiastic requests from many of you, I have revised the pattern "borrowed" from another knitter on the previous posts of the same cute top. I tried to make corrections or clarifications based on many of the questions received from my last post of the pattern (please note: I didn't translate or write out the pattern. I just dug it out from a huge pile of posts on this site and shared what I found). But this revised version did take lot of time. Hope it's helpful to you.
> I've converted it into a PDF file. Now I'm going to upload my revision as well as the original version from which I worked from.
> Enjoy!
> BTW, this piece might fit a 3-year old. I'm not sure, though. I provided the measurements in the pictures (17" wide and 17" long).


Lily thank you so much for all your time and sharing the new version of the pattern. God Bless!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for all of your hard work much appreciated have agreat day,


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for the wonderful work you did for all KP friends


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well you have PAID IT FORWARD big time.
Thanks so very much for rewriting that adorable pattern.
I am doing just fine now. I am on the left front.
I am using size 6 needles and a 3 ply sports yarn.
I am hoping for a size 3. I will post a picture as soon as I finish.
Again many, many thanks for all the work in making GRACIE one of our favorites here on KP.

I am also thinking of making a few to donate for a school raffle.
Have a MOST special wonderful day.


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Well you have PAID IT FORWARD big time.
> Thanks so very much for rewriting that adorable pattern.
> I am doing just fine now. I am on the left front.
> I am using size 6 needles and a 3 ply sports yarn.
> ...


Thanks for your comment! Sharing is such a sweet and rewarding thing to do. I will search for donation options for my Gracie as I don't have any little girl that age in my circle of friends and family.
Look forward to seeing your picture!

BTW, can I add two more minor clarifications here? 
One line that was caught by some knitter friends is:
Knit knit purl purl -- it should be "knit the knits and purl the purls"
Another thing is when you start the back piece:
Miss Gracie Back
With both front pieces right side facing you, working from left to right, pick up 15 stitches along one shoulder, cast on 13 st, pick up 15 stitches along the other front. (43 st)


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

granjoy said:


> Thank you so much lilydong for sharing all your hard work in revising this very sweet pattern! I downloaded your revised version, but for some reason the original comes up as a docx file which I can't open. (maybe it's my ancient pc...?) However, your PDF is just perfect. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks again, so glad I didn't miss it!!


Thank you for letting me know.
Here are the two files again. Hope you get them both.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

lilydong said:


> Thank you for letting me know.
> Here are the two files again. Hope you get them both.


Thank you, got them both saved this time. Can't wait to try this one, even though there are no little girls in our family at present, this one is too cute to resist! I'll put it in my 'maybe the next grandchild will be a girl?' box, LOL!! I even have some pretty pink yarn waiting in my stash..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

A question: what is the mining of PM that is written in the back row 41,42....


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Evataz said:


> A question: what is the mining of PM that is written in the back row 41,42....


 Shalom Evataz - PM means Place Marker


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you. now i know


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, Lily, for the beautiful revision, complete with pictures! Wow! You really deserve a medal!! The photos have answered some of my questions already!



lilydong said:


> Thank you for letting me know.
> Here are the two files again. Hope you get them both.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

Lily, you're great! Thank you for all you have done. Thank you to all of you ladies for your help also. I love this forum!!!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

All your hard work is greatly appreciated lilydong! Thank you very much! :mrgreen:


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Lilydong for the pattern It was a great effort to do this for us I know that i really appreciate it.
thanks once again June


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

What a cute top! Thank you!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for your time and effort put into this project, I am sure you have made many people happy today.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! Beautifully done. Am in the process of knitting Gracie, and this has cleared up a few questions.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Lilydong, You are a wonder! Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you. Still waiting for yarn that I ordered from JoAnns.


----------



## lynmar64 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you a bunch for sharing with us!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

You are wonderful! I do so very much THANK YOU!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you!!!! I just downloaded this beautiful pattern. It is adorable! ;0)


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for this! My husband promised a pregnant woman he knows through work that his wife knits and maybe she could make her some things. : ) This is lovely.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern and your hard work! I would love to see a picture of a child wearing it if anyone has one.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

all I can say is thank you thank you thank you


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I just want to thank EVERYONE who participated in this project. It's amazing to see what can happen when everyone works together & input of talents! Kudos for you!!!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

And it was fun to follow! From the detection process to tracking down translations, from test knitting to pattern refining to sharing... Let's hear it for crowd sourcing!!! I loved watching this little project unfold over the couple of weeks it took, on three different threads in the forum... I am so impressed by the creativity and determination of the people who were able to do this! thumbup
thumbup



RuthieB said:


> I just want to thank EVERYONE who participated in this project. It's amazing to see what can happen when everyone works together & input of talents! Kudos for you!!!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

so very kind of you to "put in the work" on this pattern. Thank you so much!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lily, a million thanks to you for all your hard work !
I am just starting the back now. I wanted to make it to fit a five year old so I am using Caron SS and one size larger needle. 
A happy accident was that on the left front, when it came to the repeats, I accidentally increased in Row 39 on the first repeat. The result was that I didn't want to frog it back so I just kept on with that until the end. I had to decrease one stitch to make the lace ruffle work out, but it came out fine.
I think it will be large enough for a 5 year old !
I will do the back the same way with the repeats and keep my fingers crossed ! The eyelet pattern on the front isn't exactly in the centre but it still looks fine.
Again , thank you !


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lily, you are AMAZING!! I had tucked the original translation from Irishamrock away to knit in a few weeks -- as soon as I finish my WIP shawl. I will follow your rendition of the pattern. You have meticulously laid out every facet of this pattern. Thanks so much!!

BTW, it is so sweet of you to mention me in your opening paragraph!! All I did was dig up and pass along Irishamrock's translation. But I must say, it feels good to be in print!!!!


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Lily, you are AMAZING!! I had tucked the original translation from Irishamrock away to knit in a few weeks -- as soon as I finish my WIP shawl. I will follow your rendition of the pattern. You have meticulously laid out every facet of this pattern. Thanks so much!!
> 
> BTW, it is so sweet of you to mention me in your opening paragraph!! All I did was dig up and pass along Irishamrock's translation. But I must say, it feels good to be in print!!!!


Your work of digging and willingness to share made my day... So I just followed your footsteps. Thanks again!


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

canuckle49 said:


> Lily, a million thanks to you for all your hard work !
> I am just starting the back now. I wanted to make it to fit a five year old so I am using Caron SS and one size larger needle.
> A happy accident was that on the left front, when it came to the repeats, I accidentally increased in Row 39 on the first repeat. The result was that I didn't want to frog it back so I just kept on with that until the end. I had to decrease one stitch to make the lace ruffle work out, but it came out fine.
> I think it will be large enough for a 5 year old !
> ...


Thanks for your kind words and for sharing your experience!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your efforts


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

What is PM.....


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

What is PM.....


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

PM= Personal Message


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

joankav said:


> What is PM.....


PM within the pattern is Place Marker


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> PM= Personal Message


not in this instance..it is in the middle of a row of knitting

K8 pm p15 pm k 5


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Bernadettebunty said:


> PM within the pattern is Place Marker


Thank you, I was confused


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

joankav said:


> What is PM.....


Place marker.
It should be sm (slip marker) in later rows. I just got lazy and used pm throughout the pattern.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

its all good lilydong don't worry about it as long as people understand I do same thing


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

laurie4 said:


> its all good lilydong don't worry about it as long as people understand I do same thing


Thanks!


----------



## Janet Stone (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the time that you have put into sharing your hard work with us.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooops! I'm so sorry... was in too much of a hurry!  



vermontmary said:


> PM= Personal Message


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh dear, why is it that my computer will not allow me to open the download? I would love this pattern, but no way can I open it.


----------



## Crafty Lady 45 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your hard work. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much Lilydong...It's on my to do list...


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much, much appreciated.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

thank you!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Lilydong. You did a wonderful job of writing the pattern. Now I must hurry and knit it before my GGD gets too big. Her name is Grace and she will be 6 on May 1.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lilydong, you are a GEM! You are really going above and beyond with so much dedication and we are all very lucky to have you on this forum.


----------



## lilydong (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you ladies -- I assume you are all ladies -- for the kind and sweet comments! 
One more typo caught by another knitter (Canuckle49) here: 
In the back of Gracie top:
Row 37 should be: k5 *k16* yo k7 yo knit to end (51sts) 

The version with typo was: 
Row 37 k5 k16 yo k6 (typo) yo knit to the end.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I second that emotion!!



yona said:


> Lilydong, you are a GEM! You are really going above and beyond with so much dedication and we are all very lucky to have you on this forum.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute and so unusual. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

yona said:


> Lilydong, you are a GEM! You are really going above and beyond with so much dedication and we are all very lucky to have you on this forum.


so very true


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

It is unique. On my to do list. Thank you for all the work you put into making it available.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Lilydong, thank you for putting all the effort into cleaning up this pattern. I've been working with the original and making notes, but your version is going to save me a lot of time and make this so much clearer - especially for less experienced knitters.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for all of your efforts. Wonderful pattern!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

lilydong said:


> Hello dear fellow knitters,
> Upon enthusiastic requests from many of you, I have revised the pattern "borrowed" from another knitter on the previous posts of the same cute top. I tried to make corrections or clarifications based on many of the questions received from my last post of the pattern (please note: I didn't translate or write out the pattern. I just dug it out from a huge pile of posts on this site and shared what I found). But this revised version did take lot of time. Hope it's helpful to you.
> I've converted it into a PDF file. Now I'm going to upload my revision as well as the original version from which I worked from.
> 
> ...


Thank you lilydong!! My GD is 3yrs. old.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so very much Lilydong for taking the time to revise and for sharing the revisions with all of us! That was very kind and thoughtful of you. You are appreciated!


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

couldn't have said it better myself. Thank you!


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

couldn't have said it better myself. Thank you!


----------



## demoeller (May 19, 2013)

Thank you so much, I know this has taken alot of hours to perfect. So very nice of you to share your very hard work with those of us who like to knit but don't have a clue how to translate or write a pattern


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

demoeller said:


> Thank you so much, I know this has taken alot of hours to perfect. So very nice of you to share your very hard work with those of us who like to knit but don't have a clue how to translate or write a pattern


I agree. Thank you!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful and thank you for your efforts and pattern.


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks to Lilydong. We have all benefited from your work.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, we have!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you I just love the pattern

Norma


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Lilydong, this is one of the cutest patterns I've seen. Can't wait to make it and I thank you for all you have done to make it possible for all of us to have the pattern!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you, it is on my to do list for my granddaughter.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the pattern!


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes TY! It is adorable!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

lilydong said:


> Hello dear fellow knitters,
> Upon enthusiastic requests from many of you, I have revised the pattern "borrowed" from another knitter on the previous posts of the same cute top. I tried to make corrections or clarifications based on many of the questions received from my last post of the pattern (please note: I didn't translate or write out the pattern. I just dug it out from a huge pile of posts on this site and shared what I found). But this revised version did take lot of time. Hope it's helpful to you.
> I've converted it into a PDF file. Now I'm going to upload my revision as well as the original version from which I worked from.
> Enjoy!
> BTW, this piece might fit a 3-year old. I'm not sure, though. I provided the measurements in the pictures (17" wide and 17" long).


Thank your much for all your hard work! & sharing thus pattern it us appreciated! X


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

This is beautiful! I am going to have to make this for my granddaughter!


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

lilydong said:


> Hello dear fellow knitters,
> Upon enthusiastic requests from many of you, I have revised the pattern "borrowed" from another knitter on the previous posts of the same cute top. I tried to make corrections or clarifications based on many of the questions received from my last post of the pattern (please note: I didn't translate or write out the pattern. I just dug it out from a huge pile of posts on this site and shared what I found). But this revised version did take lot of time. Hope it's helpful to you.
> I've converted it into a PDF file. Now I'm going to upload my revision as well as the original version from which I worked from. Have a question what does pm mean eg. row 40 k8 pm p13 pm k5 (26)
> Enjoy!
> BTW, this piece might fit a 3-year old. I'm not sure, though. I provided the measurements in the pictures (17" wide and 17" long).


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

just a question what does pm mean eg. row 40 k8 pm p13 pm k5 (26)


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Place a marker


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Evataz said:


> Place a marker


Thank you don't know all the lingo yet


----------



## akronmaid (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I am nearly done, on the back bottom ruffle. I plan to take it to the department store to look for something to wear underneath it, a little blouse, maybe. While there, I will attempt to find what size it is.

I am making this for a baby shower and didn't really know what size it was. Guess they will have to wait a while. 

One correction/suggestion to the pattern. For the back bottom ruffle, there is some language about it being 113 stitches instead of 89, and the lace repeats not coming out the same. If you maintain the same sized garter stitch edging as the rest of the back (16 and 8) you have exactly 89 stitches between those bands, and the pattern works perfectly.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a chart showing kids' sizes... You can get a pretty good idea by using it!
http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/childsiz.html



akronmaid said:


> Thank you so much for this pattern. I am nearly done, on the back bottom ruffle. I plan to take it to the department store to look for something to wear underneath it, a little blouse, maybe. While there, I will attempt to find what size it is.
> 
> I am making this for a baby shower and didn't really know what size it was. Guess they will have to wait a while.
> 
> One correction/suggestion to the pattern. For the back bottom ruffle, there is some language about it being 113 stitches instead of 89, and the lace repeats not coming out the same. If you maintain the same sized garter stitch edging as the rest of the back (16 and 8) you have exactly 89 stitches between those bands, and the pattern works perfectly.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

thank you very much . my work in one weak .


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

It will be a very nice gift for any little girl.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

soso said:


> thank you very much . my work in one weak .


Beautiful


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this blue one!! And you did such a great job knitting... it's perfect!


soso said:


> thank you very much . my work in one weak .


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Evataz * jmohara7 * vermontmary.

thanks


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## akronmaid (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is mine. The photo of the finished object is not the right color .Color is a soft mint green, as shown in the yarn photo.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

akronmaid said:


> Here is mine. The photo of the finished object is not the right color .Color is a soft mint green, as shown in the yarn photo.


That is lovely! I like the color, and you did a great job with the knitting!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

lilydong said:


> Hello dear fellow knitters,
> Upon enthusiastic requests from many of you, I have revised the pattern "borrowed" from another knitter on the previous posts of the same cute top. I tried to make corrections or clarifications based on many of the questions received from my last post of the pattern (please note: I didn't translate or write out the pattern. I just dug it out from a huge pile of posts on this site and shared what I found). But this revised version did take lot of time. Hope it's helpful to you.
> I've converted it into a PDF file. Now I'm going to upload my revision as well as the original version from which I worked from.
> Enjoy!
> BTW, this piece might fit a 3-year old. I'm not sure, though. I provided the measurements in the pictures (17" wide and 17" long).


Thank you so much for all your time and effort. Much appreciated.
Is this the final revision. Just a thought, maybe if we put the date it is revised it would be easier to follow. Sometimes we have more than one revision to a pattern. Hope I have not offended anyone. thanks again for sharing the pattern.


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for your revised pattern ! It's so cute !


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I really like the way you have sewn up the sides.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

altogirl said:


> Thank you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Snaphappy26 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am new around here and have just found this beautiful pattern.....can anyone tell me how the sizing is going on after hopefully many of you have made this? I would love to make it in baby size and wondered if anyone has made it in 4ply(uk)on maybe 3mm needles?
It is lovely to find a group of such talented people so ready to help each other...


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

I have tried this pattern many times, I cannot get the part where you repeat rows 31,38,39 and 40 to work out.. can anyone help out pls.
thank you


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

goodweh said:


> I have tried this pattern many times, I cannot get the part where you repeat rows 31,38,39 and 40 to work out.. can anyone help out pls.
> thank you


I have just finished another one, cannot add the picture. What exactly is happening that you cannot do it?


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is my latest for Children First stall, in a week or so.

This pattern is by Jjaffers, and is in Ravelry, but the rows you mention are pretty identical. It is called Frilled Sweater Vest. Paid pattern.

(If I leave to look the rows you said, I will lose picture, been all this time trying to get it.)


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

thank you so much for all your effort. I love your version of the top. I am making them to donate to the women's shelter for Christmas. I think I might have it figured out.. fingers crossed! 
thanks again


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

please don't laugh I was reading the pattern wrong to begin with. Secondly I was not adding the extra knit sts before the wo. 
think I got it now. thanks


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You - it's beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Very cute, thank you for all your time.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

thanks verry much for patterns . I try to find it a long time ego .Thanks verry much


----------

